# The Sleeving Journey of my Corsair 750W



## kenkickr (Dec 4, 2008)

Since Asus still has my board and it's to damn cold out to paint I thought I would do a sleeving job to my Corsair PSU.  I haven't done one in awhile, 5-6 yrs to be exact, so I'll be taking my time to plan each course of action.  This morning I took the PSU apart and removed all the sleeving from the 24 pin ATX connection cause I'm going to sleeve each wire all the way into the PSU.  Here are some pics of the PSU taken apart.

The PSU starting to look ugly:






The fan(GP D14BH-12):





Wanted to show there are some holes for LED's. Maybe another mod while doing the sleeving!?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 14, 2008)

I finished the 24 pin ATX connection and 8 pin EPS connection yesterday and so I'm throwing up some pics.  I ran out of sleeving so waiting til after X-mas to order more, but needed to test my Asus board since it might be going bye-bye.

ATX connection





EPS connection





Shown in all it's glory





ATX connection plugged in(Isn't it pretty)





EPS connection plugged in





Next step is to kind of modulate the molex connection cables since I really don't use them except for the top fans and to sleeve all of the 8pin PCI-E connections and SATA cables.  Happy modding


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 14, 2008)

That is pretty darn good!

They all going to be blue though?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 14, 2008)

You are quite the inspiration, by single wire sleeving you can hide the wires under the motherboard.  I dont 'thank' much, (only about 12 times a year), but this is definately worth one.
EDIT: also, how did you sleeve them individually? is there a kit?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I bought some 1/8" sleeving off ebay since it was the best damn price for 25ft.  75ft did the atx connection and eps connection so I think I'll be ordering 100ft.  I did the sleeving to help with managing the cables and so the ugly wires weren't showing at the bottom and yes, it will be all blue.  Later I'll post pics on how I sleeved them individually.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 14, 2008)

very nice job - how would you go about rigging up LEDs to the fan, however? that escapes me.
but I'm now going to have a little peek in my Corsair 620w next time I contemplate sleeving..


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2008)

I would have to find LED's(radioshack has them) and solder the LED terminal leads together to the wire leads on the fan so the LED's will power up.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice work kenkickr, that blue individual sleeving is pretty sleek-looking. Actually, it looks better than an all-in-one-sleeve imo...


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks.  I can't wait to get the rest of the sleeving and get this finished so I can get back to the winter projects I want to do to my case.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice job!  I love it when they're individually sleeved, looks very sleek.  Is that sleeving UV reactive?  I sleeved my HX620W UV green and it took me hours (probably 12-16 in total) but it's worth it in the end!

BTW what did you use to take the pins outta the 24 pin atx connector?  The tool that came with my AC Ryan kit was crap and didn't take out the square pins.


----------



## EviLZeD (Dec 15, 2008)

thats a very uniqe way of sleeving each individual cable but it looks awesome i did some sleeving before must of took some time good job


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice work.  There are lots of us that have these 750's.  I love mine, but there are so many cables its hard to manage sometimes.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2008)

I used sewing needles.  1.27 @ Walmart.  I like the sewing needles cause they don't bend as easily as the staples and do not cost 15-20 bucks like the tool.  I went through 4 needles when doing the ATX and EPS connection.  I'll show some pics later on this week when I get more sleeving.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Nice work.  There are lots of us that have these 750's.  I love mine, but there are so many cables its hard to manage sometimes.



Hopefully once I'm done I can inspire more 750 users to do this cause it honestly so far has made the ATX and EPS connection wiring management so much easier.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm wondering how I would go about doing my 620..it's modular and the modular cables are all plastic sheathed 'ribbon' style...it's mighty weird.. maybe I could find another set of cables that fit the modular slots? or use the ends on new cables?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 15, 2008)

I think I have a PSU @ home with the same modular cables, except mine as all the cables like that..Ultra X-Connect 500W.  Basically you just treat it the same as any PSU but if you are going to sleeve all the cables together you need to get some masking tape or painters tape, cut a little off, wrap it around the cable, and number them so you do not get messed up and ruin your PSU.  If your wanting to sleeve them individually then just do one cable at a time.  That is exactly what I did cause, well, that's what I wanted!


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 22, 2008)

I have some more sleeving on the way to get this done.  Soon updated with more sexy pics.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 6, 2009)

Finished up sleeving this morning so here are some pics:

In all it's glory! You should notice some of the connections are missing.  Makes for much better cable management.  





Showing off the cutting I had to do to make the cables fit





I think I'm going to run by Autozone and get some black fuel line cause the green just turns my beauty into shit.  I also need to run the PSU by the shop and spray it to make sure no metal shavings are sitting in there even though I thought the walmart bag and tape did an excellent job.  Once I get it sprayed out and assembled I post another pic, this time complete.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice.  Thanks for posting this Ken.  I have been planning to do this to my ToughPower 850.  It's always nice to see/read about how others have done... even if you think you know what you're getting into.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks and I enjoy posting mods.  I know I'm not at the ranks of MK and many others but I enjoy modding as much as the next guy!


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 6, 2009)

Very well done ...that is very clean and tidy looking.I know how hard it is to get them all done and the time it takes but well worth the effort.
Now I will have to finish mine off...I started and done the 24pin but never got round to finishing the rest.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 6, 2009)

It does take quite abit of time but I would definitely do this again without asking over engraving.


----------



## viczulis (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice job Ken, i think you just inspired me to do my indians case i'm building. I see you said 1/8 tubing do you have a total amount that you used. I'm heading to e-bay now. 

Again great job


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 8, 2009)

I love it! Looks so nice and clean. Do mine next!


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 8, 2009)

I believe I used about 150 ft of sleeving total but you have to remember the Corsair 750 has ALOT of cable to it.  BrooksyX, if you send me the PSU and material I would gladly do the mod for ya.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 8, 2009)

I have to admit that's a VERY nice mod


----------



## MKmods (Jan 15, 2009)

Im sorry I missed this  nicely done...

Thats a LOT of sleeving you used there..


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry MK, I though this thread was long forgotten.  Yeah, I used about 140-150 ft of sleeving but in the end it just looks friggin sweet and the guys at work can't wait to see it at our next LAN party.  Now I'm back to workin on my case and can't wait til next Wed when I'm off.  Do a little modding and a little Halo 3

I'm thinking about doing a little tutorial on this.  Should I post some "How To" info?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 16, 2009)

Using 140 to 150' qualifies you as a sleeving guru...

Im sure everyone would love tips on how to do it, what to look for and how not to mess up.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 16, 2009)

Well then tonight after my daughter goes to bed I'll post some stuff.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 16, 2009)

I plan to do this to my Toughpower 850 in about a week or two.  I just got my minispool of non-fray black sleeving.  It probably won't be enough though.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe we can get a mod to rename this thread if you wanted to post your progression here.  Are you going to do every cable like i did?


----------

